# 10x24 jet lathe



## manstan (Oct 7, 2012)

found a older jet lathe,10x24,where can find specs ect


----------



## alandarkdale (Oct 7, 2012)

Here is a link to some photos of pages of the manual:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/1003/winchman/JET 1024 Lathe Manual/

Dale


----------



## alandarkdale (Oct 7, 2012)

Have you looked at the lathes on Grizzly? They have manuals listed on each page. If one of them matches you have a parts source as well.

Dale


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 7, 2012)

Every Jet Available Manual


http://www.jettools.com/us/manufacturing/en/service_support/manuals.html

 "Billy G"


----------



## AR1911 (Oct 8, 2012)

The Jet 1024s were made in the mid-1980s and are of Taiwan manufacture. Nothing recent matches them, but the Enco 1024 of the same era is the same machine with very minor differences,
I have an Enco.
If none of the above works I think I have a scan at home


----------



## manstan (Oct 9, 2012)

AR1911 said:


> The Jet 1024s were made in the mid-1980s and are of Taiwan manufacture. Nothing recent matches them, but the Enco 1024 of the same era is the same machine with very minor differences,
> I have an Enco.
> If none of the above works I think I have a scan at home



I wanted to know about drive system,belts or gears,and spindle bore.thanks for replys. Stan


----------



## swatson144 (Oct 10, 2012)

_ I posted the manual in the downloads section a while back. _http://www.hobby-machinist.com/downloads.php?do=cat&id=24

Hope that helps.

Steve


----------



## manstan (Oct 10, 2012)

swatson144 said:


> _ I posted the manual in the downloads section a while back. _http://www.hobby-machinist.com/downloads.php?do=cat&id=24
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Steve



Iam not allowed to access that post for some reason.


----------



## swatson144 (Oct 10, 2012)

Until that gets resolved I just plonked it onto my web site http://totallyscrewedmachineshop.com/machinery/12x36/1024P (S)  &  1236P  (S).pdf

Hope that is more helpful!

Steve


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 11, 2012)

manstan said:


> Iam not allowed to access that post for some reason.




 You can access it now. This Forum requires a minimum of three posts to access the Downloads. If you have further problems just contact me via PM and they will get resolved.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## 7HC (Oct 11, 2012)

Bill Gruby said:


> You can access it now. This Forum requires a minimum of three posts to access the Downloads. If you have further problems just contact me via PM and they will get resolved.
> 
> "Billy G" )




Bill,
How many posts do I need to add a file?  I tried to add an instruction manual for a tool grinder several months ago and it said I don't have permission.
I tried again just now and I still don't have permission (is there a secret handshake required?).  :thinking:


M


----------



## swatson144 (Oct 11, 2012)

Psst.... got any apple butter?


----------



## manstan (Oct 14, 2012)

thanks,that gave me all the info i needed.I decided not to purchase that machine.


----------

